# Introduction



## xanthreterra

I have two deep secrets. One these is how heavily I base my life goals on things I see in science fiction movies and books and the other is that I wish to become a writer. They go hand in hand at times. Thus I have come to this forum and started dispensing scathing reviews. In the future, when I finally work up the nerve and the text, I expect nothing less in return. And I love to read, a lot.


----------



## Offeiriad

Welcome, xanthreterra.  I'm not sure I understand your first secret, but I hope someday to become the second, just like you.


----------



## Nickie

Hi there, and good luck with the writing.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Gumby

If you are dispensing scathing reviews, I'm sure the favor will be returned in multiples.  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Italy

Ohh, I get your first secret. And I second the... second.
And I guess we'll have to look out for your "scathing reviews", ha ha! You will definitely receive many, many harsh critiques once you do post some writing.
Hope you have a great time at WF!


----------

